# ShengShou 7x7 vs. V-Cube 7



## Hunter (Jun 21, 2012)

There was a thread like this about the GuHong and the ZhanChi, so why not for 7x7s?

So..which do you prefer?


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 21, 2012)

I like Shengshou because it's cubic and it rarely pops.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 21, 2012)

And its cheaper.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2012)

I reluctantly voted ShengShou. Reluctantly because I want to like the V-Cube better. The ShengShou has pieces that feel too small, and the cube just isn't comfortable in my hands, whereas the V-Cube feels much more comfortable. The ShengShou locks up more in the middle layers - it doesn't cut corners nearly as well. But even without mods, it turns more smoothly, and the most important thing is that it almost never pops, which is really important for competition. And the 3x3x3 stage after reduction is really fast on the ShengShou. I was significantly slower on the ShengShou for quite a while, but I'm finally starting to get about as fast on it as on the V-Cube; since it's more reliable, I must admit I'd rather use it for competition.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 21, 2012)

I said shengshou even though I don't own one. I tried one out at RH and it was awesome. It's smooth, fast, doesn't pop, and fits better in my hands. I'm still using my vcube for now though. I'm ordering a shengshou sometime in the next week though, I think.


----------



## pdilla (Jun 21, 2012)

Shengshou fo sho


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 21, 2012)

Definitely Shengshou.


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 21, 2012)

oops, i'm the one that voted v-cube. THAT IS NOT TRUE. i was gonna click shengshou 7x7 but my mouse slipped or something D:
my v-cube 7 is okay i guess, but i felt the shengshou 7x7 at a recent competition, and i swear it was SO MUCH better


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 21, 2012)

Shengshou. The V-Cube is pillowed(ewww), has no adjustable core without mods, turns terribly compared to my Shengshou, and pops without notice. The obliques can pop out with no notice, and if I don't feel the piece fall onto my lap, I get explosions.

Of course, it being a V-Cube makes me dislike it even more.


----------



## emolover (Jun 21, 2012)

Honestly my Shenshou and my V-cube are just as good. But I have had my V-cube for 3 years and have done so many mods to it.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 21, 2012)

I've never tried a SS 7x7, but if it's as good as you're all saying it is, I might have to get one. 



BlackStahli said:


> oops, i'm the one that voted v-cube. THAT IS NOT TRUE. i was gonna click shengshou 7x7 but my mouse slipped or something D:


Fixed.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 21, 2012)

SS all the way, cheaper and generally better. it's just really big making M-Slicing tricky.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 21, 2012)

V-cube by a long way. I prefer the feel of it much more than the SS, the SS is too big for my hands aswell.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 21, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Shengshou. The V-Cube is pillowed(ewww), has no adjustable core without mods, turns terribly compared to my Shengshou, and pops without notice. The obliques can pop out with no notice, and if I don't feel the piece fall onto my lap, I get explosions.



When I first got the Shengshou, I was barely able to pull out one of the off-diagonal cubies, the ones that are either left or right-handed. Even after getting that one out, the thing wouldn't come apart. You could solve it with a missing piece.

I think the Shengshou can be modified to improve the corner cutting and reduce lockups. The pieces do not have enough space between them (as the brilliant Dayan designs show is important for corner cutting), instead they fill up the space (and make for a heavy puzzle). I've got three of them and am going to start carving one or two of them up. I think that improving a cube is at least half the fun of speed solving.

I'm also going to repaint it so the color opposite white is black. The idea is to save the black/xxx edge pieces for the last four edges. Then I'm less likely to lose them.

By the way, it is not a completely easy cube to get back together. I'm tempted to put together a video showing how to do it quickly (as I seem to take mine apart repeatedly).


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 21, 2012)

I tightened my SS7 a little, now it _never_ pops, and still cuts corners decently. I like my SS7 far better than my V7.


----------



## jonlin (Jun 21, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Shengshou. The V-Cube is pillowed(ewww), has no adjustable core without mods, turns terribly compared to my Shengshou, and pops without notice. The obliques can pop out with no notice, and if I don't feel the piece fall onto my lap, I get explosions.
> 
> Of course, it being a V-Cube makes me dislike it even more.



I had to use your V7 during comp D:


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 21, 2012)

jonlin said:


> I had to use your V7 during comp D:



That's why you didn't make cutoff xD


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 21, 2012)

I got a Shengshou a few weeks ago and really didn't like it out of the box. I'm planning to mod it and such, but I haven't had time yet. So for now I'm sticking with V7, but I think I'll like the Shengshou better once I've done a few basic mods.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, I haven't tried the Shengshou 7x7, but I do like my v-cube. I think I just got lucky though. I think I'm gonna need a new core though.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 21, 2012)

I own both a white V7 and a black SS7 and I use them roughly equally. So it will be close. 

I have had the white V7 since July 2009 and it is very well broken in and with a half bright sticker set from Cubesmith it is great to use.

I brought the black SS7 in March 2012. I like the fact that it is cubic just like the other NxNxN cubes that I own and it feels
more natural to use. The SS7 is still using the same color sticker set that it arrived in. I plan to convert it to a half bright sticker set
in the future.

So I'll go for the SS7 just because it is cubic and feels like any other cube that I own much better.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 21, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I got a Shengshou a few weeks ago and really didn't like it out of the box. I'm planning to mod it and such, but I haven't had time yet. So for now I'm sticking with V7, but I think I'll like the Shengshou better once I've done a few basic mods.



I had absolutely no need for any mods to my SS7. I think it just may feel awkward because of the new shape and larger size. Your hands take quite a while to get used to it, and I still get tired after doing some practice.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 21, 2012)

I prefer the SS 7x7 over the V cube simply because it doesn't pop. My V cube pops normally around 5 times a solve so it's nice to have a cube that doesn't do that.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 30, 2012)

Other?


----------



## emolover (Jun 30, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Other?



LanLan.


----------



## Endgame (Jun 30, 2012)

Definitely ShengShou. I have serious gripping issues on pillowed cubes.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 30, 2012)

Endgame said:


> I have serious gripping issues on pillowed cubes.


Man yeah.. me too. I have a pillowed v-cube 2, it looks nice but for the life of me I cannot hold on to it proper lol Not a speedcube, that one.


----------



## Endgame (Jun 30, 2012)

You should consider buying a Type C WitTwo.. it is without a doubt the best 2x2x2 speedcube out there. It has a nice scratchy feel to it and to lubricant it reacts very well.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 30, 2012)

That is indeed what I was considering. Have to find out first whether or not I want to use the 2x2 more than I do now, but if so, then I will. Thanks!


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 30, 2012)

I personally like the V-Cube 7x7's better because the ShengShou's don't fit in my hands. 



emolover said:


> LanLan.



I see


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 1, 2012)

After using the V7 for a while, the Shengshou doesn't seem square; it's like it seems hollow.

Anyway, I modified a Shengshou 7x7x7 following the usual mod for 5x5x5s and now it reverse corner cuts. But it also makes more racket and is more likely to pop:


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 1, 2012)

V-cube better innovate or die.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Jul 1, 2012)

Maybe I just got a good one, but my ShengShou 7 is THE best big cube out there IMO. 
By "big cube" i mean anything over 4X4.. I own or have owned almost every big cube.
I think it's also worth mentioning that I haven't done a single mod to it either.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Jul 1, 2012)

Come to think of it, I don't recall ever popping it either which is pretty remarkable for a big cube. I managed to order my SS7 the first day they were available and I've been using it daily since.


----------



## Genesis (Jul 1, 2012)

When I started using SS, I left my V7 to collect dust


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 1, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> After using the V7 for a while, the Shengshou doesn't seem square; it's like it seems hollow.
> 
> Anyway, I modified a Shengshou 7x7x7 following the usual mod for 5x5x5s and now it reverse corner cuts. But it also makes more racket and is more likely to pop:
> View attachment 2214



That's overkill o_o what tools did you use and how long did it take you?


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 1, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> That's overkill o_o what tools did you use and how long did it take you?



After experimenting with various things, I think that the best way of removing plastic is a flat 2nd cut file. It leaves a smooth surface. The tool is cheap and never wears out. It cuts quickly and is very controllable.

The modification means beveling 480 edges. (There are 20 edge holes per side so 20x6 = 120 holes to expand. At each hole, four cubies meet, so 4x120 = 480 bevels.) If you can do one in 15 seconds, which is reasonable, the whole thing will take about 2 hours. I took longer because I beveled more than just the outer-most edge. 

But I didn't expand the inner holes because my experience is that they don't lock up much. The worst locking problems are when you're in the final stage. So I did those holes only. Unfortunately, that's the majority of the holes; there's only 6x6 = 36 on a side total.

I'm going to do the same thing to one or both of my other SS 7x7x7s as it means I don't have to line it up as carefully when I turn it. And I'm not sure it makes it pop more because one of my unmodified SS 7x7x7s just popped the same way. This time I'll remove a little less plastic. And I'll probably bevel only the outer-most edges as those seem to be where things get locked.


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 1, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> After experimenting with various things, I think that the best way of removing plastic is a flat 2nd cut file. It leaves a smooth surface. The tool is cheap and never wears out. It cuts quickly and is very controllable.
> 
> The modification means beveling 480 edges. (There are 20 edge holes per side so 20x6 = 120 holes to expand. At each hole, four cubies meet, so 4x120 = 480 bevels.) If you can do one in 15 seconds, which is reasonable, the whole thing will take about 2 hours. I took longer because I beveled more than just the outer-most edge.
> 
> ...



So from your experience the puzzle locks the most during the 3x3 phase? Yes, I prefer files and sandpapers while modding too


----------



## cityzach (Aug 2, 2012)

I vote Shengshou. My v-cube takes so much more effort to turn compared to a Shengshou. My hands generally hurt after a v7 solve, but feel fine after an ss7 solve. I also dropped my PB from 8:22 with a v7, to a 7:09 with the ss in ONE solve.


----------



## EMI (Aug 2, 2012)

I also vote Shengshou because for some reason my times went down a lot since I started using it. 
However, my v-cube turns as well as the Shengshou and has better corner cutting. On the other hand, the v-cube pops and several pieces broke already so I had to replace those.


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 13, 2012)

I chose the SS 7x7 but in mine when I turn the yellow layers I hear the spring creaking inside and it's really annoying. Does anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 13, 2012)

NBcuber said:


> I chose the SS 7x7 but in mine when I turn the yellow layers I hear the spring creaking inside and it's really annoying. Does anyone know how to fix it?



*Lube the core *with something like lubix or traxxas


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 13, 2012)

I have both and I prefer my ss, my times dropped like 2-3 minutes in 3 solves after I got it


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 14, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> *Lube the core *with something like lubix or traxxas




Thanks, it worked.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 14, 2012)

Yup..

take the entire cube apart including the core and apply lube there. 

If you can manage you can take only the yellow side off up to halfway and then just lube the yellow core centerpiece bit.


----------



## MiSenIn (Oct 18, 2012)

shengshou 7x7x7 is a very smooth cube


----------



## jdouglasusn (Oct 20, 2012)

It all depend for me. I'm not a competitor, only a hobby. However the shengshou is much smoother, almost unreal in smoothness, requires no breaking in. But, it's not quite comfortable yet, my V-cube finally met it's demise, but after its break in phase, it was phenom even without any lube. I'm curious to how the SS holds up after quite a few solves. overall, I voted v-cube, only because I had some really good ones.


----------



## mattch00 (Dec 30, 2012)

I would definitely say SS, V7 is rough while SS is smooth and easy to turn from the beginning.


----------



## panyan (Dec 30, 2012)

I voted V-cube because Ive got two sets of 5-7 and ive never tried the SS


----------



## Cuberulz10 (Feb 20, 2014)

I do not even have a 7x7, yet I vote shengshou because I hate Verdes. They take inspiration from the x-cube 4 and eastsheen puzzle and call it their new technology. SS 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6 are knockoffs, but I do not think SS knocked of the v-cube 7.


----------



## EMI (Feb 20, 2014)

Cuberulz10 said:


> I do not even have a 7x7, yet I vote shengshou because I hate Verdes. They take inspiration from the x-cube 4 and eastsheen puzzle and call it their new technology. SS 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6 are knockoffs, but I do not think SS knocked of the v-cube 7.



Go away troll...


----------



## tx789 (Feb 20, 2014)

Cuberulz10 said:


> I do not even have a 7x7, yet I vote shengshou because I hate Verdes. They take inspiration from the x-cube 4 and eastsheen puzzle and call it their new technology. SS 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6 are knockoffs, but I do not think SS knocked of the v-cube 7.



Don't vote unless you have tried and use both 7x7s. Your opinion of these which is better is invalid. You don't have a 7x7 so you can't say one is better than the other.


----------

